# ProFTP verbindungsabrüche



## planet_fox (8. Feb. 2008)

In einer tour kommt es zu verbindungsabrücjen

Fehler: Verbindung wegen Zeitüberschreitung              verloren



```
[SIZE=1]             Status: Verbunden
             Status: Starte Upload von F:\umzug 2008 - Kopie\Umzug
 03.02.08\test_08_068.jpg
[/SIZE][SIZE=1][COLOR=#000080]             Befehl: CWD /web/modx/galleries/Umzug               03.02.08/
[/COLOR][/SIZE][SIZE=1][COLOR=#008000]             Antwort: 250 CWD command successful
[/COLOR][/SIZE][SIZE=1][COLOR=#000080]             Befehl: PWD
[/COLOR][/SIZE][SIZE=1][COLOR=#008000]             Antwort: 257 "/web/modx/galleries/Umzug/Umzug 03.02.08" is current directory.
[/COLOR][/SIZE][SIZE=1][COLOR=#000080]             Befehl: TYPE I
[/COLOR][/SIZE][SIZE=1][COLOR=#008000]             Antwort: 200 Type set to I
[/COLOR][/SIZE][SIZE=1][COLOR=#000080]             Befehl: PASV
[/COLOR][/SIZE][SIZE=1][COLOR=#008000]             Antwort: 227 Entering Passive Mode              (88,193,9,224,191,19).
[/COLOR][/SIZE][SIZE=1][COLOR=#000080]             Befehl: STOR umzug_08_068.jpg
[/COLOR][/SIZE][SIZE=1][COLOR=#008000]             Antwort: 150 Opening BINARY mode data connection for umzug_08_068.jpg
[/COLOR][/SIZE][SIZE=1][COLOR=#ff0000]             Fehler: Verbindung wegen Zeitüberschreitung              verloren
[/COLOR][/SIZE][SIZE=1]             Status: Auflösen der IP-Adresse für              ftp.server.de
             Status: Verbinden mit 88.193.9.224:21...
             Status: Verbindung hergestellt, warte auf              Willkommensnachricht...
[/SIZE][SIZE=1][COLOR=#ff0000]             Fehler: Verbindung wegen Zeitüberschreitung              verloren
[/COLOR][/SIZE][SIZE=1]             Status: Auflösen der IP-Adresse für              ftp.server.de
             Status: Verbinden mit 88.193.9.224:21...
             Status: Verbindung hergestellt, warte auf              Willkommensnachricht...
[/SIZE][SIZE=1][COLOR=#008000]             Antwort: 220 ProFTPD 1.3.0 Server (Server FTP)              [::ffff:88.193.9.224]
[/COLOR][/SIZE][SIZE=1][COLOR=#000080]             Befehl: USER web9_ftp
[/COLOR][/SIZE]
```


----------



## Till (10. Feb. 2008)

Hast Du mal versucht, Deinen FTP Client mit active FTP zu verbinden? Das kann auch an einer Fireawall oder einem Router liegen.


----------

